
Xkcd: Engineer Syllogism - wclax04
http://xkcd.com/
======
theophrastus
or said another way: mathematical modeling of human behavior is hard.

(a) hover a camera with grid references over a busy grade-school playground
(b) randomly drop pieces of candy and small toys (ok ok.. all suitably
cushioned) (c) predict the relative child grid occupancy over the next hour.
if you can convincingly do this, then you've got a job as a stock analyst ((d)
profit?)

